

History of everything - jgamman
http://scienceblogs.com/startswithabang/2011/04/the_history_of_pretty_much_eve.php

======
singular
Stunning. I wasn't actually aware of the slight surplus of protons vs. anti-
protons, that is just mind-blowing.

What is most amazing about all this to me is that we can know any of it at all
and that it happens to fit into comprehensible laws (at least some of it
anyway).

------
coolgeek
Jorn Barger's "Logarithmic timeline of the universe":

<http://www.robotwisdom.com/science/logarithmic.html>

------
shadowpwner
I hope he had permission for all those photos.

